# New in Auckland



## kerl

Hello everyone,

I am moving over to Auckland from Malaysia on 07 February 2011 and I am looking for new friends who would like to share their experience, recommendations and tips.

I will fly from Kuala Lumpur to Gold Coast & from Gold Coast to Auckland.
For the 1st week, I will stay in a Lodge & in the time I looking for a room to rent in Avondale or New Lynn. Pls. let me know if anybody have room for me...

I am excited about the new adventure to come but it needs nice people around to fully enjoy it. 

Looking forward to hearing from you who want share their view.

Thank you and have a nice day!
Kerl


----------

